# Hymer - The Price Of.



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry if these kind of "simple" questions have been asked before, but I am a complete novice in my knowledge of the Hymer.

I am quite surprised at the high cost of second hand Hymer's. I see from Ebay and Auto Trader that say a 2004/5 coachbuilt Swift is the same price as a much older say 1996/7 Hymer. WHY?

We are hoping to downsize our property within the next 12 months when both of us will be retired, so we are looking around in advance for the type of second hand Motorhome we may fancy, probably about £20/£25 grand cash purchase.

Any ideas out there. I assume with the price of Hymer's they are considered to be the best?.

Thanks,

Angelfire/Phil*


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hymer are probably number for one brand recognition in Europe and are quite well made, this makes them desirable and after that market forces take over.

I don't think many would claim they are the best van on the market, although better vans are likely to be more expensive still, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's all down to residual values.

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Or what people will pay for a higher mileage vehicle.

Dave p


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Also be aware that within marques the model range can be wide. For instance the bottom of the range Hymer will cost less than a quarter of the price of the top of the range new. This is not just about size either.

Dick


----------

